# Looking for Warren House Patrick



## Katieandnik (15 February 2016)

Sad story behind why I'm looking for this horse and would rather talk about it over private message.
Can supply pictures if needed to prove I'm real lol. 
I know alot about him also if needed.  
He is an irish draught cross cob. Nor sure if new owner has real passport.  But he was 16.2h light bay with large white blaze known as Patrick or paddy last known to be in Blackpool


----------



## nikicb (15 February 2016)

This horse - I don't know anything about him, but google brought this up:

http://www.equestrianlifemagazine.c...ren-house-patrick-1-cob-copyright-smr-photos/


----------



## Katieandnik (16 February 2016)

Yes that's him although he looks very posh there lol was a hairy scruff when I had him  
I would love to get in touch with his owners now.


----------



## nikicb (16 February 2016)

If you google the rider's name, it looks as though she is connected to this riding club - http://www.thorntoncleveleyshorseclub.org.uk/ThorntonHC_Newsletter-Mar14.pdf  Maybe worth contacting them.  Good luck. x


----------



## Katieandnik (16 February 2016)

Thankyou very much for your help niki


----------



## nikicb (16 February 2016)

Katieandnik said:



			Thankyou very much for your help niki
		
Click to expand...

No worries, I hope you get what you are looking for.  x


----------



## 2beagles (29 January 2019)

ahhhh you mean the paddy that came to me emaciated with teeth as sharp as glass feet that resembled fingers and a twisted back mud fever up to his shoulder rain scald you name it poor paddy had it including a sarcoid hmm no wonder you state how smart he looks he got the right home in the end someone who actually took great care of him,it took a lot of time and money to get him looking and feeling half decent pics to prove how he came to me


----------



## 2beagles (29 January 2019)

Katieandnik said:



			Sad story behind why I'm looking for this horse and would rather talk about it over private message.
Can supply pictures if needed to prove I'm real lol.
I know alot about him also if needed. 
He is an irish draught cross cob. Nor sure if new owner has real passport.  But he was 16.2h light bay with large white blaze known as Patrick or paddy last known to be in Blackpool
		
Click to expand...


----------

